# Materiales de construcción



## Luis_Soren (Mar 11, 2008)

Personalmente estoy teniendo muchos problemas para decidir de qué tipo de material hacer mis bafles, aglomerado, mdf, pino. En fin sé que todo esto depende de muchos factores incluso gusto personal, con lo cual no es raro encontrar que para algunos es mejor un tipo de material y para otros otros. Además de que también hay que tener en cuenta para qué vamos a usar el bafle, que tipo de parlante va a llevar, si es para un sub o para medios, etc, etc. Pero bueno la idea es que vayan tirando opciones con una breve explicación de por qué sí o por qué no recomendaría determinado material, no vale decir poruqe me gusta o es barato, traten de justificar. Y ya uqe estamos lo mismo para el material absorvente cables o cualquier cosa sobre la crean que haya que tomar ciertas precauciones.
Saludos
Luis


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola Luis.
A ver si esto te ayuda un poco.


*MATERIALES PARA CAJAS.
*
No se han descubierto demasiados materiales para fabricar cajas acústicas. Históricamente sólo se han usado tres: madera, aglomerado y MDF. Existen polímeros muy indicados para fabricarlas, pero no es nada habitual. Su uso se reduce a marcas como Wilson Audio que realiza sus cajas con materiales así.

*AGLOMERADO
*
El aglomerado es considerado el peor, pero la realidad es que depende de su calidad. Hay aglomerado de 10mm, que es el más barato, pero es el peor.

También los hay de 18, 25, 30mm, en los que la cola tiene mucha más calidad, las virutas también, está más prensado... y esos son los indicados para construir altavoces







El barato, de 10mm es poco rígido, se curva fácilmente, es poco estable en el tiempo, por lo que las cajas fabricadas con aglomerado no pueden ser muy sólidas. Requiere refuerzos, que lógicamente no deben ser de aglomerado

Un simple criterio para saber si un bafle es malo es mirar si la caja es de aglomerado de 10mm. Si lo es, seguro que no merece la pena pagar mucho por él.

Sobre los demás, con 30mm de pared, la caja es sólida y pesada, una buena cualidad en una caja. Un punto a su favor es que no tiene resonancias marcadas como el MDF, lo cual da un sonido más natural al sonido.

*MDF*

El MDF es también bastante barato, aunque no tanto como el aglomerado. Es muy duro, y se trabaja muy bien con él. Es, como lo llamo yo, "matemáticamente controlable". Está compuesto por fibras de madera pegadas con una cola especial.






Desde hace unos años, las cajas se fabrican con este material. Es tres veces más barato que la madera más barata y uniendo esto a su dureza, rigidez e índice de absorción lo hacen un material muy indicado para construir cajas.

Como inconveniente, como todos los materiales, tiene un módulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es perfectamente homogéneo y lineal. Tiende a resonar o a reducir su absorción del sonido alrededor de 200-400 Hz. Esto produce coloración gris. Muchas cajas sufren este problema, ya que esas frecuencias no se atenúan con los materiales que se usan habitualmente (lanas, fibra de vidrio)

Son muchas las descripciones del sonido del MDF, en el fondo todas se resumen en un sonido carente de expresividad y vida, la banda de alrededor de 300Hz es muy importante para dar cuerpo al sonido. Por la estructura del sonido y el gran rango de frecuencias de cualquiera de ellos, si una frecuencia falla, el sonido no se percibe exactamente igual 

*CONTRACHAPADO*

También se le conoce como panel, okumen, multicapa, chapado...

No he visto nunca ningún bafle fabricado en okumen, aunque sus cualidades no son malas para algunas partes.

Debe tener un espesor grande, porque el peor problema que tiene es que no es muy rígido. Se curva con una cierta facilidad, y una caja de okumen debe llevar refuerzos interiores.

Las resonancias que produce no son a una frecuencia tan marcada como el MDF, pero son mucho mayores. por su baja resistencia y su escasa absorción.

MADERA

La madera no es "matemáticamente controlable", como mucho es una aproximación al caos. Hay muchos tipos de madera, con diferentes densidades, durezas, etc...

Las comparaciones con el MDF son imposibles, como mucho se puede comparar un tipo de madera en concreto con él, pero nunca generalizar. Existen maderas mucho más duras que el MDF, como el iroco, una de las más dura de todas, la játoba, el ébano, el palisandro (la única madera que no flota, es más densa que el agua) y el roble, por poner unos ejemplos, son bastante más duros que el MDF. El precio de estas maderas es muy elevado en comparación con el del MDF.

La madera no es un material inerte. Se encoge y se amolda a las formas. Una construcción extremadamente firme y recia de una caja tendrá una evolución posiblemente a mejor, cuando las tablas se hallan asentado y acomodado entre sí.

Aceptando que la caja no puede hacer que el sonido sea completamente libre de coloración, y tratando de que la coloración sea la menor posible, en mi opinión, se debe buscar una madera dura y firme, porque la coloración va a ser más natural y menos disonante.

No es un material que recomiente para principiantes. Hacer una caja de madera bien hecha no es nada fácil. Cuesta el triple como mínimo que el MDF, la madera debe estar completamtente seca (puede tardar un año) y durante este tiempo se abomba y se encoge.

Las ventajas son además de que si está bien hecha evolucionará a mejor, la ausencia de coloración marcada como en el MDF. Por otro lado está la estética. Una caja en madera es siempre más atractiva que una de MDF o aglomerado. Incluso aunque la caja esté panelada o chapada, como esto es fácil de ver, causa peor impresión.

Como inconvenientes, es más fácil que se produzcan ondas estáticas en el interior de la caja. Hay que colocar mejor el material absorbente. Si la madera es débil y la caja está poco reforzada, puede causar resonancias a frecuencias fijas y además, las ondas creadas por la parte interior de la membrana pueden traspasar las paredes de la caja y llegar al exterior fuera de fase, causando un sonido sucio. El decaimiento acumulativo es más lento, porque una madera dura produce una menor absorción. Esto se soluciona con materiales absorbentes.




*
MATERIALES ABSORBENTES*

La gran pregunta. ¿Qué material usar para el interior de la caja?

Depende del tipo de caja. Una línea de transmisión es extremadamente sensible a esto. De momento nos centraremos en cajas selladas, bass-reflex y paso-banda.

La finalidad de un material absorbente es eliminar la onda producida por la parte interior del altavoz. No existen materiales ideales que absorban al 100% la energía cinética y la transformadorrmen en calor, que no reflejen un porcentaje del sonido y que respondan por igual a todas las frecuencias.

Personalmente creo que la mejor forma de evitar ondas estáticas es evitar las superficies paralelas, por lo que la parte trasera de la caja no debería ser paralela a la frontal de ninguna manera, pero esto no se suele hacer por dificultades para construir la caja.

Las superficies curvas reducen las resonancias todavía mejor que las superficies no paralelas, pero son todavía más difíciles de construir.

En caso de hacer la típica caja ortoédrica, es completamente necesario que la pared trasera absorba la onda y no la refleje. Se pueden poner conos o pirámides de base cuadrada como en las cámaras anecóicas, y esto ayudará bastante. B&W lo hace.

Llenar la pared de conos no absorbe energía, sólo la dispersa. Lo ideal sería que los conos fuesen de un material absorbente, y que no estviesen sujetos por algo rígido a la parte trasera (tornillos, cola, pegamento,...) sino por algo como goma-espuma, silicona,... etc.

Además de esto es necesario usar otros materiales. En mi opinión, las mayores pérdidas se obtienen combinando diferentes materiales, ya que suelen ser selectivos a las frecuencias.

*FIBRAS*

Las fibras son materiales muy poco coherentes, que ofrecen resistenica al paso del aire, epo lo dejan pasar. Se puede usar fibra poliéster, muy barata, unos 6e el kg, lo que da un volumen muy respetable. Lana también sirve, pero es más cara y atrae a los insectos y simpre tiene olor. El algodón es todavía más caro, es mucho más denso que los demás, pero tiene muy buenas propiedades, a pesar de ofrecer mucha oposición al paso del aire, lo que impide su uno en cajas bass-refflex. También atrae insectos.






En contra de la creencia, mis mediciones y deducciones dicen que las fibras (poliéster, lana, etc...) prácticamente no absorben los graves. Los cálculos están basados en aerodinámica, son demasiado simples y no los voy a mostrar, pero deduzco de todo que las fibras se comportan como un filtro de paso bajo, de 1er orden por contribución aerodinámica, pero las mediciones indican que igual es un poco más abrupto, quizás un segundo orden con Q muy baja. La cantidad de fibra define de alguna manera le "frecuencia de corte".

Este comportamiento, aunque no sea bueno para atenuar graves, las hace extemadamente útiles para atenuar medios y agudos. Su comportamiento es excelente. Cualquier cámara para asislar medios o agudos debe estar llena de este material.

*CORCHO*

El corcho es un material muy bueno para fecuencias bajas, dependiendo de su grosor, y nunca lo he visto utilizado. Es verdad que tiene una cierta elasticidad, y el sonido tiende a rebotar en él, pero es difícil atravesarlo, por lo que es muy adecuado para recubrir las paredes.

Uno de los objetivos de una caja es también evitar que el sonido creado en su interior salga a través de las paredes. Su precio es muy bajo y se vende en rollos de varios metros, con grosores de entre 2 y 4mm. También se pueden obtener planchas de mayor grosor en tamaños reducidos.

*MOQUETA DE POLIPROPILENO*

La moqueta de polipropileno tiene una capa de espuma muy densa sobre la que se pegan los pelillos, y sus resultados son muy buenos. No transmite vibraciones y la combinación entre pelillos (no coherentes) y espuma (coherente) le confiere muy buenas propiedades. Su precio es bastante económico, unas 4e/m^2

*CORCHO-MOQUETA*

Las combinaciones corcho-moqueta me han dado un resultado muy bueno para un gran rango de frecuencias. La prueba más evidente es la de golpear las capas de corcho-moqueta y comprobar que no se nota nada por el otro lado

La unión de estos materiales puede crear un efecto semejante al efecto invernadero.

Cuando una onde rebota, parte se refleja y parte se pierde o se refracta. La parte de la onda que rebota suele ser fija. Se denomina coeficiente de reflexión.

Las ondas que atraviesan el corcho pierden potencia y lo que queda de esas ondas pierde más potencia al atravesar la moqueta. Parte de esas ondas se refleja y las ondas reflejadas tienen que atravesar otra vez la moqueta. Así entre refracción y refexión, las ondas pierden potencia.

Hay que procurar que haya más corcho en el lado de las paredes y menos hacia el interior de la caja. De todas maneras, para altos SPL, esto puede no ser suficiente.

*
GOMAESPUMA.*

Es un matrial menos facil de encontrar y no tan barato como se puede pensar. Se encuentra en sitios donde tapicen sillones y sofás. Se vende por fracciones de metros cúbicos, no por peso.


Tiene las mismas características que las fibras, pero con menor absorción, aunque es un poco más denso. es más coherente y es nesesario que sea muy blando, ya que si no transmite las vibraciones.

Por si solo no absorbe mucho, pero se le puede dar formas que contibuyan a la eliminación del sonido. Al cortala con forma de conos, o al comprarla y acortada se aumenta su eficiencia a la hora de absorber, ahora frecuencias más graves. Si se usa para graves conviene que el tamaño de los conos sea grande.

En las tiendas de car-audio existe espuma con forma de conos. Son estructuras anecoicas que tratan de eliminar el sonido aprovechando de la mejor manera posible las propiedades de la goma espuma: Facilidad para hacer estructuras moldeadas, absorción,...









Sacado de pcpaudio.com.

En lo personal me gusta el MDF.

Salu2


----------



## Luis_Soren (Mar 11, 2008)

Gracias pablo, muy bueno el material, ya lo había leido pero siempre viene bien. Igual apuntaba más a la experiencia que había tenido cada uno en particular, hay gente que tiene preferencia por determinado tipo de madera hay otros que prefieren el mdf. no sé quizás hasta alguien tuvo la oportunidad de comparar varios bafles diferentes o incluso hacer varios bafles en distintos materiales. Yo personalmente me inclino por la madera, pero sé qeu no es sencillo de manejar como el mdf, además de la diferencia de costo, en fin, veremos que siguen comentando.


----------



## Danielv (Abr 13, 2008)

luis leete la pagina de pcp audio. ahi es donde esta todo eso y mas... bien explicado de paso


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 13, 2008)

bien Pablo . Cortito y al pie. Saludos.


----------



## darioleonardo2002 (Jun 9, 2010)

y la popular fibra de vidrio? que onda?


----------



## willy_rgh (Jun 22, 2010)

en psc audio  se refieren a la fibra de vidrio como absorvente de fracuencias medias agudas  peroen la bajas resulta inutil no se que tan cierto es esto si alguien a usado la fibra de vidrio para bajos que nos su opinion sobre este material.


----------



## marcfma (Jul 13, 2010)

Había un material(prometo completar informacion, porque tengo un folleto,no se donde claro), formado por envases de tetrapack prensados.Es increiblemente rigido y pesado.Se me ocurre que debe tener buenas caracteristicas para hacer bafles.No se si se seguirá fabricando.
El ideal es el aerolam.Claro imposible.Por ahí se podría hacer aerolam de fibra de vidrio en vez de aluminio.Es una estructura muy liviana y rigida.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola marcfma, un comentario sobre el aerolam o honeycombs, es que no se limita al aluminio, hay infinidad de materiales que se emplean en este tipo de estructura y muchas convinaciones tambien, yo he visto (soy tecnico aeronautico) de aluminio + nucleo de madera balsa, aluminio + nucleo de carton, aluminio + fibra de vidrio, fibra de carbono, fibra de vidrio, etc.

Todo depende de para que se necesite y cuanto se pueda pagar. El inconveniente principal que encuantro para la construccion de un bafle de este material es la union entre placas, ya que la union entre el alma (paneles de avejas) y las laminas que los recubren no son de lo mas comun, suelen ser de resinas epoxi que requieren precicion y un buen control de presion, tiempo y temperatura, diria que imposible para un principiante, ademas del enerome costo que puede representar.

En mi opinion me quedo con el mdf revestido con fibras o goma espuma, me parece lo mas sencillo, economico y accesible.  

Saludos y suerte con sus proyectos


----------



## marcfma (Jul 31, 2010)

Si, lo mencione porque me acordé.Alguna marca innovadora leí que lo había usado(pero lo leí hace bastante),no recuerdo bien.Yo lo ví en un embalaje de equipos electronicos industriales, hecho de carton,increíble la resistencia para ser un material tan liviano.
Se me ha ocurrido un delirio!!
Ví un revestimiento(porcelanato) que imita madera.Me han dado ganas de probarlo para hacer bafles chicos.Como saben es incríblemente duro.Una posibilidad es hacer el frente de mdf, y el fondo de procelanato o mdf.Se me ocurrio pegar todo con parsec haciendo una buena costura.
Bueno fué una idea .Tendrá sentido? Valdrá la pena probar?


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2010)

bueno tiro una 
yo arme unos para mi ampli y los hice de fibrofacil que no es malo, es bastante duro.
primero estaban barnisados y despues cundo junte unos peso los alfombre y le puse manijas, rinconeras.
los bafles tienen un wofer de 6,5 pulgadas a 150 w y unos tweters de 100 w a y al tweter le puse un capacitor para que aga de filtro y suenan bastante bien 
saludos tatajara


----------



## gls2000 (Ago 8, 2010)

Para los gabinetes, si se quiere obtener algo bueno. 

MDF o fibrofacil de 18 mm. o más. Si es posible más para el frente (donde van montados los parlantes) se suele usar 1".

El lado interno del gabinete debe ser tratado para que baje las vibraciones. Por ejemplo aplicando algún material asfáltico o pintura. Aunque hay muchas alternativas.

Mi idea es siempre conseguir un gabinete primario muy duro y bien resistente, con un buen armado. Encolado y atornillado. Luego en el interior alguna capa de un material para evitar las vibraciones.

El aglomerado no es un buen material para parlantes, su baja densidad lo hace propenso a flexionarse y esto no es bueno para un gabinete para parlantes. Siempre se debe buscar un material rígido.

Hay marcas que emplean materiales aún de mayor rigidez, polimeros especiales, aluminio. Estos ultimos por supuesto para un simple mortal como nosotros es mucho mas difícil/caro de conseguir y maquinar.

Polimeros en Wilson Audio y comparación con otros materiales.
(http://www.wilsonaudio.com/company_html/ae_cabinets.html)


----------



## tatajara (Ago 8, 2010)

hola
bueno los que hice yo, el fibrifacil es de 2 cm de espesor, bastante grueso y adentro le puse tergopol de 1,5 cm de espesor para mejorar la acustica, que me dio buen resultado 
saludos tatajara


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 8, 2010)

hablando de materiales , aca hay un muñeco que se hiso unos bafles de GRANITO NEGRO importado de italia 
muy revelador .... sobre todo de lo que se puede gastar , 
aclara que el co-autor der articulo trabaja en una fabrica de articulos granito y marmol.
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Speakers/Seas-Granite-Speakers/


----------



## marcfma (Ago 8, 2010)

muy bueno el informe de gls2000 .O sea que el fibrofacil y aglomerado son los peores materiales.Nombra un contrachapado de abedul que podria asimilarse a un contrachapado fenolico.Es mucho mejor material que el aglomerado, y conseguible para nosotros. No es barato pero tampoco  es oro.
Yo proponia porcelanato porque es muy rigido y no necesita ninguna terminacion.Claro hay que ver con que pegarlo.Por lo visto no era tan loco.
Este tipo con el granito se pasó.Increible.No se cuanto habrá gastado pero le quedaron unas cajas ultra hi-end.(hubiera jurado que los parlantes eran vifa).Obvio que trabaja en una mosaiqueria.Tambien los materiales del filtro, de alta calidad.creo que los cap.son en baño de dielectrico liquido.Bueno ,acordes con el sistema.me queda el interrogante:¿que usan los fabricantes de bafles?Si uno mira es una especie de aglomerado????
NO he visto nunca algo realmente caro, de las marcas hi-end.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 8, 2010)

La verdad que dan envidia esos gabinetes de marmol, marcfma no estoy de acuerdo con vos yo diria que en relacion costo propiedades el fibrofacil o mdf es el material ideal para construir gabinetes, es rigido, facil de trabajar, facial de conseguir, no es caro, se le pueden dar infinitas terminaciones, y si se fijan en lo que son diy y hum es lo mas usado sin ninguna duda, por esto no lo caracterizaria como uno de los "peores materiales", que hay mejores seguro pero mucho mas dificiles de trabajar y muuuuuuuuuuucho mas costosos.

les dejo estos links:

accupulse RearSpeakers
Humble Homemade Hifi


----------



## marcfma (Ago 8, 2010)

Bueno, fijate los graficos del link que puso gls2000.Yo me basé en lo que observé.BUeno en lo de "peor" podemos disentir.Seguro hay peores.Que sea el material que esta a nuestro alcance no significa que sea bueno, va,"bueno" me refiero a un material que vibre lo menos posible.Si ya se reforzandolo , safa.SI, tiene varias ventajas como las que nombras, de acuerdo.
Pero como ves en los graficos  tridimensionales vibra como gelatina.
Se puede usar para diseñar y corregir errores de calculo, y una ves que lo tenes se podría construir definitivamente con un material mejor.
La idea de mis comentarios, no es discutir por dicutir, es decubrir materiales poco convencionales que estan a nuestro alcance pero son poco"tradicionales" o poco experimentados en audio.
"Siempre se puede compensar la falta de bolsillo con ingenio"
Alguien se acuerda(para los mas viejos)? creo haber visto bafles hechos con barricas de madera.Pero no recuerdo donde.
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2010)

Lean la parte 1 del artículo de este link: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm y ahí va a ver como se eligen los materiales para los baffles y como se los amortigua y como se mide el efecto logrado; pero sobre todo van a aprender por que se hace esto y cuales son las especificaciones que se busca cumplir.


----------



## marcfma (Ago 8, 2010)

Gracias, esta muy bueno, como  los links de tincho.El único problema es que el texto está en una imagen y no lo puedo traducir.Puedo leer en ingles pero demoro mucho.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 8, 2010)

que buen aporte Eduardo.. aunque no manejo el ingles....pero con la ayuda de algun traductor web se puede llegar a entender muy bien la idea y el concepto, otra pagina mas para estudiar, en verdad muy interesante..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2010)

Y si....todos los artículos buenos están en inglés...que le vamuacer...
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 8, 2010)

Si les gusta la electrónica en serio y sobre todo el audio, ponganse de a poco a perfeccionar el Inglés, no hay otra. Como dice EZ, todo lo bueno, está en este idioma.
Lean, ayudense con un traductor, escuchen música con la letra traducida al lado, miren peliculas con subtitulos en Inglés, etc. Un poco cada dia, y cuando quieran acordar, están leyendo cualquier artículo en Inglés, como si lo hicieran en Castellano.
Sds.


----------

